# Auf den Bildschrim malen



## iffs (22. Mai 2011)

Hi, ich habe von einem Trick gehört, das man bei Shootern bei Scope Waffen die keine Fadenkeurz besitzen kann man das Fandenkreuz auf den Bildschirm malen. Ich habs versucht und muss sagen es ist ein Super Trick vorallem Crossfire. Als ich es versucht habe hab ich es mit einem Farbstifft ganz leicht drauf gezeichnet das ist natürlich nicht die beste lösung, nun möcht ich fragen ob wer von ein ein Programm kennt womit ich das Fadenkreuz auf den Bildschirm malen kann.



MfG iffs


----------



## zdennis (22. Mai 2011)

also es geht über ein unsichtbares fenster wobei das spiel im fenstermodus gestartet werden müsste, 
im vollbild geht es über eine direct_x injection ins programm dadurch kann man in der mitte einen punkt entstehen lassen kann.

ist allerdings beides cheating^^


----------



## Sabito (22. Mai 2011)

Man könnt es auch ähnlich machen, wie du es gemacht hast, einen Streifen Tesafilm, da macht man einen Punkt/ Fadenkreuz drauf und klebt ihn in die Mitte des Bildschirms, nicht unbedingt die beste Lösung, aber dass habe ich ne Zeit lang gemacht, nun schieße ich ohne Fadenkreuz und das geht bei mir auch so super.^^


----------



## Yadiz (22. Mai 2011)

Lippenstift geht bei manchen Monitoren bestimmt auch =)


----------



## Sabito (22. Mai 2011)

Aber Programme, die im Spiel dir ein Fadenkreuz "zaubern", werden generell als cheaten betrachtet.


----------



## iffs (22. Mai 2011)

danke für die antworten, werds wohl weiter mit Klebstreifen und Nähfaden machen müssen.


----------



## Terrascream (3. Juni 2011)

Der arme Monitor.


----------



## Dominau (9. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Man könnt es auch ähnlich machen, wie du es gemacht hast, einen Streifen Tesafilm, da macht man einen Punkt/ Fadenkreuz drauf und klebt ihn in die Mitte des Bildschirms, nicht unbedingt die beste Lösung, aber dass habe ich ne Zeit lang gemacht, nun schieße ich ohne Fadenkreuz und das geht bei mir auch so super.^^



Ist glaube ich die beste Methode. Kann man dazu auch noch leicht wieder entfernen und schadet dem Monitor kaum.


----------



## Buggy95 (2. November 2011)

Hi,
Seid wann nennt man den mit Fadenkreuz spielen cheaten? lol
ich hab noch nie einen shooter ohne fadenkreuz kennen gelernt=)


----------



## Zukane (22. November 2011)

Sehr sinnlos das aufn Bildschirm zu malen, da Scharfschützengewehre ohne Zoom eh wie sau verziehen


----------



## wertzû (1. Januar 2012)

Zukane schrieb:


> Sehr sinnlos das aufn Bildschirm zu malen, da Scharfschützengewehre ohne Zoom eh wie sau verziehen



nicht wirklich. weder in bf oder cod ist das der fall


----------

